# Help STOCK my tank :)



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I’ve been posting so many threads on here, stoked to have a new 17 gallon tank set up now.

In about a month after the tank is cycled I will be stocking:

Will definitely have 6-7 Ottis, Amano shrimp and some Pygmy corydoras maybe another 7 and here is the part where I’m undecided:
So many nice schooling fish I’ve seen including:

Ember Tetras

Chilli rasbora 

Harlequin / (hex?) rasbora

Celestial pearl danio / galaxy rasbora (gorgeous!!)

Cardinal tetra

neon green rasbora

And saw a nice centrepiece fish today a German blue ram wow that was nice

Any problem with mixing one or two of these fish together, thinking groups of seven? Anyone ones from experience don’t mix well in a planted tank?

Open to any other suggestions as well, thanks!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Most of what you have mentioned should be fine other than sometimes the rams can be a little harder to keep. Be careful not to over stock and make sure you have good filtration and be faithful with your water changes, Galaxy rasbora's are one of my favorites.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Agree with The Guy ... all good choices. I think the corner Matten filter is a great option for large and small tanks - all the advantages of sponge filter with way more bio-surface, water movement and a place for your heater & extra media no problem. Combine it with an AC or canister of your preference such as Eheim for example and you’re set. Quiet, efficient and you can keep a quiet a few fish. 

Fish choice ember tetra group + the danios or rasbora ... that woul great. If you want them to school a bit the rams will keep them bunched up.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

My CPD's are always hiding, I need more dither fish in the tank to bring them out. Pretty shy fish so be sure to have an outgoing fish to draw them out. Chili's I've never owned, but they are supposed to be very showy and outgoing. Most of the fish I have or had so I don't see any problem in mixing them up.

I got a small group of Hara Jardoni or "Anchor catfish" from April not too long ago. A micro catfish and very cool. They are nocturnal and tend to hug the bottom. Pygmeus are active corydoras, but tend to be shy too unless there's food out.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

When I have galaxy and guppys together the galaxies the galaxies swim
Like the guppys all over the place and keep up with the guppys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

April what are your favorites?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Whoops I meant stock my tank not stop lol


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Latest ideas:

7 epsei rasbora
9 ember tetra
7 Pygmy corydora
3 Otocinclus 
7 Amano shrimp
7 galaxy rasbora


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rummy-Nose Tetras are really pretty in a school of 9-11 in your tank size. They are a close-knit group and travel as a pack most of the time.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks my stocking plans have been pushed back because my canister leaked .

My latest stocking idea having seen some fish at the lfs:

7-9 Lambchop rasbora - love how they swim together
7-9 galaxy rasbora (love how beautiful they look in person)
5-7 Pygmy corydora (for the bottom of the tank)

And if the above isn’t to much already having either green neon rasbora, chilli rasbora or ember tetras ... or a single German blue ram.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Would I be overstocked (Ehiem 2213, 17 gallons?) ... if who isn't going to make the short list?

7 Rasobra Epsei
9 Pygmy Cory 
12 ember tetra
5 Otto's
6 Green Neon Rasbora
6 Galaxy Rasbora


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Lol ok here’s my latest plan to stock:

6 rasbora Hengi
12 ember tetra
6 Cory Pygmy 
5 oto
5 Amano shrimp
6 Chili rasbora 

Overstocked? 17 gallon with an Eheim 2213?


----------

